# A few Ive done while Ive been away



## kfuknives

Ive been away from the site for awhile due to other priorities and my computer taking a dive on me. Ive tried to keep up with my phone but it takes too long. I havent even bought any wood recently which is very rare for me! Here are some Ive completed while I was away.
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1351440023.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1351030425.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1350846181.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1350684053.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1351440180.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1350075843.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1346972258.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1348607417.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1347214996.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/20120819_162922.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010

kfuknives said:


> Ive been away from the site for awhile due to other priorities and my computer taking a dive on me. Ive tried to keep up with my phone but it takes too long. I havent even bought any wood recently which is very rare for me! Here are some Ive completed while I was away.



lol well welcome back great looking knives duck


----------



## healeydays

Simply beautiful. Where do I buy one of your knives?


----------



## DomInick

Them are awesome. I'd love to have one of those.beautiful work bud.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Chris - Always awesome work !  Truly amazing...
Scott


----------



## kfuknives

Thanks guys! I make and sell my knives mostly on an order basis but I do make some to sell on my forum.


----------



## healeydays

kfuknives said:


> Thanks guys! I make and sell my knives mostly on an order basis but I do make some to sell on my forum.



Chris,

Sent you a PM I might have to buy myself a birthday present, and didn't know if you had a site to go to or not...

Mike


----------



## Shagee415

They are all super nice but I have a soft spot for cocobolo . How much do they run


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful Chris. You're a regular knife factory. What type of process is used to make the blade in the 4th pic down? Love that blade (and all the handles of course).


----------



## kfuknives

Kevin said:


> Beautiful Chris. You're a regular knife factory. What type of process is used to make the blade in the 4th pic down? Love that blade (and all the handles of course).



Kevin, thats a hamon line. To achieve it you coat the top part of the blade with satanite clay and make "fingers" down the blade before heat treating. If your heat treat is good it leaves a line. You than have to hand sand up to a higher grit than normal and etch in acid. Its alot of work but is a really cool look.


----------



## Kevin

kfuknives said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Chris. You're a regular knife factory. What type of process is used to make the blade in the 4th pic down? Love that blade (and all the handles of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, thats a hamon line. To achieve it you coat the top part of the blade with satanite clay and make "fingers" down the blade before heat treating. If your heat treat is good it leaves a line. You than have to hand sand up to a higher grit than normal and etch in acid. Its alot of work but is a really cool look.
Click to expand...


Figures. I seem to be attracted to the most expensive diamond in the rack every time lol. Is that something you do or do you purchase the blades?


----------



## kfuknives

No, I do it. That was actually the first one Ive ever did.



Kevin said:


> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Chris. You're a regular knife factory. What type of process is used to make the blade in the 4th pic down? Love that blade (and all the handles of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, thats a hamon line. To achieve it you coat the top part of the blade with satanite clay and make "fingers" down the blade before heat treating. If your heat treat is good it leaves a line. You than have to hand sand up to a higher grit than normal and etch in acid. Its alot of work but is a really cool look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figures. I seem to be attracted to the most expensive diamond in the rack every time lol. Is that something you do or do you purchase the blades?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin

kfuknives said:


> No, I do it. That was actually the first one Ive ever did.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kfuknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Chris. You're a regular knife factory. What type of process is used to make the blade in the 4th pic down? Love that blade (and all the handles of course).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, thats a hamon line. To achieve it you coat the top part of the blade with satanite clay and make "fingers" down the blade before heat treating. If your heat treat is good it leaves a line. You than have to hand sand up to a higher grit than normal and etch in acid. Its alot of work but is a really cool look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figures. I seem to be attracted to the most expensive diamond in the rack every time lol. Is that something you do or do you purchase the blades?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You did a bang up job on it for sure. Would you consider making me a blade for purchase or trade? Not sure what I want lengthwise but it would be for general purpose hunting/skinning si in the 5"+ range. I have more to trade than just FBE. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin

Chris I got your PM. I don't want a knife, just the blade blank - not even a finished blade. I will shape and sharpen the blade and build the knife. Can you just offer a blade blank? No hurry even if it's next year.


----------



## kfuknives

Yeah Kevin, I can do that! Just let me know what style.


----------



## Kevin

kfuknives said:


> Yeah Kevin, I can do that! Just let me know what style.



I'd like a blank that I can get *this design* from, and I want the hamon line in it similar to the one you made. I'd like a full tang blank though I'm not going to use a hidden tang like this blank has. I want to do the shaping and all the grunt work I just need you to make the blank. Before I finish it I'd like to send it back for proper hardening. 

I know I can do it with a hot Osage fire brought up to 1475+ three times and a final peanut oil bath, then go into the oven for a couple hours to remove the brittleness but I've never done it for one, and second I think I'd screw it up anyway. I don't know much about the best steel either or if you have to use a certain steel that's best for a hamon process - I was checking out *this chart* though and it seems bass ackwards to me, with the softer steels holding the longest edges? :dunno: Also I want a finished blade length of 4.25" not 3.75" like this blade.


Is this something you'd be interested in? I realize I am just reading stuff and don't claim to now my arse from a golfball hole on a green when it comes to knife making so please correct any of my idiotic statements.


----------



## kfuknives

Ok, this might take awhile! By blank do you mean a knife thats been profiled, bevels ground, and heat treated? To do a hamon you have to heat treat the blade. So, if you want a hamon Ill have to do it alk the way through that point. If you want to do alot of the work I can clean it up after heat treat to 220 grit and yiu can hand sand the blade from there. Or I can finish it and you can do the handle. Hand sanding is pretty straight forward, wet dry paper with a hard block. You change direction in sanding pattern as you go up invrits so you can see if you left any deeper scratches. this will also totally flaten the grinds, something a elt doesnt do. A hamon will pop at 400 but you can go as high as you want. Once sanded you etch in pb acid from radio shack than polish with flitz.


----------



## kfuknives

Oh, and for the edge retention. All steels have an optimal rockwell hardness. You can raise or lower each steel with heat treat and tempering for different uses. All ofthose listed are stainless but look at the s30v. It has two listings at different hardness. The lower rating performed better in his tests which shows that particular steel benefits with a longer or higher temp temper. All of this is really depends on the testing though. I actually prefer carbon steels. 1095 for example rcs around 58. I will give up a little retention for ease of sharpening. I can strop an edge back to sharp with carbon, not so much with super steel. I use my knives and if Im backpacking for a weekend the knives get used alot. A simple strop or even leather glued to an altoids tin is all thats needed with carbon.


----------



## Kevin

Chris, thanks for the crash course. Yes I was wanting to make the blade also but I didn't think about having to heat treat it early in the process. So go ahead and figure on doing everything with me just doing the handles. Also use your favorite steel my application which is a general purpose hunter/skinner. Can you get that Persian profile pretty close? Doesn't have to be exact just close with an exposed edge of 4.25" that much I do know about what I like in a blade as I had a cheapo 4.25" skinner and that length worked for me great.


----------



## kfuknives

Yeah, I am doing one now that looks like this. Its a 3.5" blade ut I can stretch it. I can also take the palm swell out if the handle if yoi want a more traditional style.
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/picsay-1352501849.jpg



Kevin said:


> Chris, thanks for the crash course. Yes I was wanting to make the blade also but I didn't think about having to heat treat it early in the process. So go ahead and figure on doing everything with me just doing the handles. Also use your favorite steel my application which is a general purpose hunter/skinner. Can you get that Persian profile pretty close? Doesn't have to be exact just close with an exposed edge of 4.25" that much I do know about what I like in a blade as I had a cheapo 4.25" skinner and that length worked for me great.


----------



## Kevin

I definitely want the traditional Persian handle. I love the feel better. Here's one that you can use this is as close as to what I have in mind as I could find. This one is a little larger than I want - it has a 5 1/8" exposed blade that's too big for me I porefer 4.25"ish - but if you copy this and scale it down we'll have it!

[attachment=13412]

photo credit northernknives.net


----------



## kfuknives

No problem Kevin. Ill get with you when I get freed up a bit.


----------



## EricJS

Kevin said:


> I definitely want the traditional Persian handle. I love the feel better. Here's one that you can use this is as close as to what I have in mind as I could find. This one is a little larger than I want - it has a 5 1/8" exposed blade that's too big for me I porefer 4.25"ish - but if you copy this and scale it down we'll have it!
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit northernknives.net



I love the "Persian" design. I'll bet it would be a big seller.


----------



## Kenbo

Those knives are awesome. I don't know what else to say about them. Blown away.


----------

